# Guess what camera this was taken from...



## burnws6 (Jun 13, 2010)

Full resolution.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 13, 2010)

Cellular phone???


----------



## burnws6 (Jun 13, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Cellular phone???




Making progress......What phone????


----------



## UUilliam (Jun 14, 2010)

HTC ADR6300

Wasn't that hard...


----------



## BMDubz (Jun 14, 2010)

lol


----------



## ghache (Jun 14, 2010)

!?!??!!??


----------



## burnws6 (Jun 14, 2010)

UUilliam said:


> HTC ADR6300
> 
> Wasn't that hard...



Cheater!!!!!! Lol


----------

